# Discontinued Check/Unloader Valve



## BingoBravo (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello,

I have an old Campbell-Hausfeld CF3104 air compressor. I'd like to replace the CF205080AV check valve/unloader, but the part is discontinued. I can't even find it on ebay.

How picky do I need to be about finding a replacement? If I get another valve that looks the same and has the same dimensions, like the CF202500AV, is there anything I need to be worried about? I don't want to create a safety hazard or put excess wear and tear on the machine.

I appreciate any advice you have for me.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

BingoBravo,

Sure, if it works the same way. It is a simple device, you should be able to get one with the same pipe fitting sizes. Most are of the same design and principals 

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

BingoBravo, 

Take the old part to Graingers and ask them to match it up with one they have.

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

BingoBravo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an old Campbell-Hausfeld CF3104 air compressor. I'd like to replace the CF205080AV check valve/unloader, but the part is discontinued. I can't even find it on ebay.
> 
> ...


hey try them direct they might have a sub for the part
cick here for the campbellhausfeld web site
or
Phone: 800-543-6400
Phone Availability: Mon – Fri, 10 a.m. –12 p.m. and 1 p.m. - 3 p.m. EST

Email: [email protected]
Email Availability: Mon – Fri, 8 a.m. –10 a.m. and 3 p.m. - 5 p.m. EST


----------

